# U.S. Special Forces train African counterparts in Mali



## Ravage (May 17, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/May/100517-02.html

BAMAKO, Mali (USASOC News Service, May 17, 2010) - As the temperature hits 120 degrees on a typical sunny afternoon May 13, 2010, in Mali’s desert region, the Malians and Senegalese soldiers continue training harder than when the day started.  U.S. special operations forces (SOF) from Special Operations Task Force – 103, who serve as trainers, feed off their African partner’s motivation and continue with classes on small unit tactics, movements and convoy vehicle recovery drills. 

Since mid-April, the U.S. SOF soldiers have trained with their African nation counterparts as part of Exercise Flintlock 10.  The special forces exercise is focused on military interoperability and capacity-building and is part of an AFRICOM-sponsored annual exercise program with partner nations in Northern and Western Africa. Flintlock 10, which includes participation of key European nations, is conducted by Special Operations Command Africa and designed to build relationships and develop capacity among security forces throughout the Trans-Saharan region of Africa. 

“I am very grateful for us to receive this training,” said the commander of the Malian Airborne company being trained. “We have soldiers from all over to discuss techniques and tactics and it has been very beneficial for us.”

Over the last few weeks, the U.S. SOF advisors have focused training on close-quarter battle drills, battlefield medical treatment, and mission planning and movement – classes deemed necessary for the Malian and Senegalese soldiers to be able to conduct direct action raids on enemy targets.

“These are the kinds of techniques we can use against al-Qaeda,” said the Malian captain. “They are moving fast. They are not staying in one place, they are always moving. These techniques will help us fight them.”

According to one U.S. SOF soldier training the African soldiers, the focus of the training is to conduct direct-action missions, with a secondary emphasis on team mobility through desert terrain.

“The ultimate goal at the end is to have them run their own missions, from start to finish,” he said. 

While the Malians and Senegalese are eager to learn the techniques of the elite U.S. soldiers, they face a major challenge of not being able to fund equipment, supplies and vehicles which may effect them being able to sustain the training. 

“They are eager to learn more everyday; the only question will be if they are able to maintain these skills once we leave,” said the U.S. SOF soldier. 

As training concludes for the day, the SOF trainers conduct a review with their African counterparts and explain what’s planned for the coming days. When the Malians and Senegalese are released, they begin to sing and dance, knowing they did well for the day, but much more work lies ahead.

Approximately 1,200 European, African Partner Nation and U.S. personnel from 14 nations are involved in military interoperability activities across the Trans-Saharan region during Flintlock 10.

Editor’s note: Identities of the SOF soldiers interviewed for this story are withheld for security purposes.







> Malian soldiers conduct close-quarter battle drills with U.S. Special Operations Forces trainers during a military training engagement May 5 in Bamako, Mali as part of Exercise Flintlock 10. The SOF exercise is focused on military interoperability and capacity-building and is part of an AFRICOM-sponsored annual exercise program with partner nations in Northern and Western Africa. (Photo by U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle, SOTF-103 Public Affairs)


----------



## LongTabSigO (May 17, 2010)

This is but one of many events going down as part of Flintlock...


----------



## Rapid (May 18, 2010)

I wish them all the luck in their fight against insurgents.


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> Senegal special forces soldiers conduct fast rope operations out of a MH-47 Chinook helicopter from the U.S. Army’s 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) May 6 in Thies, Senegal. This was the first time the Senegal soldiers had conducted fast rope operations from a helicopter. Following the fast rope operations, Marines from the U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command conducted ground assault training with the Senegalese soldiers. The joint training engagement with the Senegalese, MARSOC and 160th SOAR (A) was in support of Flintlock 10, a special operations forces exercise focused on military interoperability and capacity-building with partner nations in Northern and Western Africa. (Photo by Kimberly Tiscione, 160th SOAR(A) / Flintlock Public Affairs)







Download HiRes​


> receive a MH-47 Chinook helicopter orientation brief from a member of the U.S. Army’s 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) May 6 in Thies, Senegal. The 160th SOAR (A) crew member explained the helicopter’s capabilities and safety considerations for conducting fast rope operations. The training was being conducted in support of Exercise Flintlock 10, a special operations forces exercise focused on military interoperability and capacity-building with partner nations in Northern and Western Africa. (Photo by Kimberly Tiscione, 160th SOAR(A) / Flintlock Public Affairs)







Download HiRes​


> Malian soldiers conduct fast rope operations out of a MH-47 Chinook helicopter from the U.S. Army’s 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) in Bamako, Mali, May 18.  The military training engagement was part of Exercise Flintlock 10, a special operations forces exercise focused on military interoperability and capacity-building with partner nations in Northern and Western Africa.  The exercise, which includes participation of key European nations, is conducted by Special Operations Command Africa and designed to build relationships and develop capacity among security forces throughout the Trans-Saharan region of Africa.  Approximately 1,200 European, African Partner Nation and U.S. personnel from 14 nations are involved in this year’s event.  (Photo by U.S. Air Force Tech. Sgt. Marelise Wood, Flintlock Public Affairs)


----------



## newbie (May 21, 2010)

WoAH, is that a Malian super soldier or something.  That dude kneeling to the right on the bottom picture is freakin huge.  NBA scouts take note.


----------

